# Flavors of Creamed or Spun Honey



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to make some spunned honey with different flavors for Holiday gift giving. I make my spunned honey in small batches - 5 to 10 pound batches. What are some of your favorite goodies to add to your creamed or spun honey and how much do you add to what size batch?


Corinne


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

My best selling spun honey is maple pecan although plane pecan is also a big hit. Then anything red, strawberry, raspberry, and blackberry in that order.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Forgot to add that I only use freeze dried fruit powders from Heartland Honey, who used to be called Mid-Con in the KC, Ks, area.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Bullseye, what do you use for the maple part--flavoring or the syrup?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Maple extract, it is hard to find sometimes but it goes a long ways. I make one gallon batches and use about a teaspoon. It's one of those things you have to experiment with to find the taste you like.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Bullseye.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Cinnamon from Penzeys


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

*nursebee, which are you using,* *Ceylon "True" Cinnamon or one of the others and how much are you using?*


----------

